# Vorkommenmarkirung in NetBeans 5.0?



## alehandro (21. Jun 2006)

Hallo Leute,
also es geht darum, dass ich seit einiger Zeit NetBeans benutze statt Eclipse und dieses feature -> *alle Vorkommen einer Variable automatisch mit farbigem Hintergrund, darzustellen*, sehr sehr vermisse.
bzw. was ich total sinnvoll finde ist die Vorkommen in der Übersichtsskala (der Balken rechts) mit kleinen "Sprungmarken" zu versehen, was die Navigation im code sehr erleichtert.

Ich habe in NetBeans vergebens danach gesucht. Gibt es so was in NetBeans ünerhaupt? Wenn ja -> wie schalte ich es ein. Wenn Nein, welche Tipps könnt ihr mir geben um es zu ersetzen oder einfach zum effektiven Nutzen der IDE damit ich mit fremden Code etc. besser zurecht komme?

danke für eure Anregungen  ???:L


----------



## AlArenal (21. Jun 2006)

alehandro hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> also es geht darum, dass ich seit einiger Zeit NetBeans benutze statt Eclipse und dieses feature -> *alle Vorkommen einer Variable automatisch mit farbigem Hintergrund, darzustellen*, sehr sehr vermisse.



Gibts als zusätzliches Modul:
http://www.nbextras.org/2006/02/03/1138969198577.html
http://blogs.sun.com/roller/page/scblog?entry=netbeans_module_update_center



> bzw. was ich total sinnvoll finde ist die Vorkommen in der Übersichtsskala (der Balken rechts) mit kleinen "Sprungmarken" zu versehen, was die Navigation im code sehr erleichtert.



Übersichtsskala? Balken? Sprechen wir von derselben Software? 

Was stimmt denn nicht mit dem Navigator von Netbeans (standardmäßig nach Installation aktiv).


----------



## alehandro (21. Jun 2006)

Danke für die links habe ich mir schon installiert.
Es funktioniert sogar das mitm Scrollbalken 
Ähhm kann man dat Ding jetzt auch von irgendwo konfigurieren? z.B so Farbe und wie es reagieren muss? Habe keine Settings gefunden? Sorry für die dummen Fragen bin aber total neu in NetBeans und ... vllt übersehe ich etwas wieder.



			
				AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Übersichtsskala? Balken? Sprechen wir von derselben Software?
> 
> Was stimmt denn nicht mit dem Navigator von Netbeans (standardmäßig nach Installation aktiv).


ich meinte den Scrollbalken im Texteditor von eclipse ->
siehe dieses Bild
hat so ne Funktion da SPrungmarken anzuzeigen die man anklicken kann etc ...

Ich nehme an mit dem Navigator ist alles ok, bloss ich muss mich dran gewöhnen, weil er eben etwas anders tickt. Und da dachte ich mir vielleicht entgeht mir etwas :-D


----------



## AlArenal (22. Jun 2006)

Ich hab keine Ahnung wie sich das Teil neben der Scrollbar nennt, aber es gibts sowohl in Eclipse als auch Netbeans standardmäßig und ich finde in beiden IDEs nichts zum konfigurieren, aber sie benutzen wohl sogar diegleichen Farben...


----------



## alehandro (22. Jun 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aber es gibts sowohl in Eclipse als auch Netbeans standardmäßig und ich finde in beiden IDEs nichts zum konfigurieren, aber sie benutzen wohl sogar diegleichen Farben...



Danke für Deine Hilfe!

zur Info unter Eclipse sind die Dinger konfigurierbar
window -> Preferences -> General -> Editors -> Text Editors -> Anotations -> Occurences 
Farben, und wo anzuzeigen etc.
Java -> Editor -> Mark Occurances 
was soll markiert werden, Verhalten


----------



## AlArenal (22. Jun 2006)

Ah.. "annotations" nennt sich das also.. den Begriff hatte ich irgendwie anders vorbelegt...

Netbeans:

Tools -> Options -> Advanced Options -> Editing -> Annotation Types


----------

